# RM Blizzard Aufbau



## duke_montana (15. Februar 2009)

Habe mir ein RM Blizzard 2008 Rahmen gekauft und will mir jetzt ein nettes Bike zus. schrauben. Welche Komponenten könnt Ihr empfehlen?
Einsatzgebiet: CC und AM. Preisspanne ca. 800-1200eus.
Suche eine Gabel mit Remote Lock. Habe die Marzocchi MX Pro oder SID im Auge. Bremsen eventl. Magura Julie..!?


----------



## clemson (15. Februar 2009)

vorbau und sattelstütze thomson...
race face ist ja leider nicht mehr das was es mal war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (19. Februar 2009)

> Habe die Marzocchi MX Pro oder SID im Auge




Das sind aber schon gewaltige Unterschiede

Mein Vorschlag: Gabel Magura Menja, Bremse Magura Louise.
Lenker, Vorbau Stütze Race Face, Schaltung Sram X9 oder X0.
Kurbel FSA, Race Face, oder wenns preisgünstiger sein muß die SLX, die leicht ist und mit das beste PLV hat.


Bei der Gabel würde ich auch eine R7 begutachten, ware mal was anderes als immer Rockshox.


----------



## Elfriede (6. März 2009)

Rücke erst einmal ein Bild des Rahmens raus. Erstmal muss hier eine Grundlage rein.


----------

